# Looking for men suffering fertility issues, fee paid



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there 
I am writing about the theory that lowered sperm counts in men may be linked to their development while in their mother's womb, for a feature in the Daily Mail. Recently a number of studies have suggested that sons of women who smoked, were overweight, even ate beef while pregnant, will have lowered sperm counts as men. I'd like to hear from any men who are experiencing fertility problems because of a lowered sperm count who have wondered if their mother's health or lifestyle habits might have played a part. Obviously there's no way to know for sure - and no way that the mothers could have known of the potential impact on their son's fertility - but we're interested in including some real life accounts of men who've found themselves in this position, to discuss their views on this emerging evidence. This would be for a short phone interview and ideally a photograph. We can offer a fee of £200 for taking part. If you'd like to know more or know anyone who might be interested, please email me at [email protected]
  
Thanks
Chloe


----------

